# Cataracts?



## PGWald (Feb 2, 2008)

I've had a couple wild female Ophthalmotilapia ventralis develop what appear to be cataracts on their eyes. The colony has been thriving and breeding regularly for more than a year when I began noticing a small white dot on the surface of one or both eyes on these fish. Over time, the spots on the eyes grew to cover most of the eye surface and the fish now have difficulty finding food or staying away from the attentions of the dominant male so they've gotten pretty slim and are surprised by the presence of other fish near swimming them. They have no other ill health indications. Tank parameters are and have been pretty constant the entire time I've had this colony: pH 8.6; nitrites 0; ammonia 0; nitrates <20. I have isolated them to treat with antibiotic (Maracyn II) but without apparent benefit. In the past I have used Melafix on several fish only to lose every one of them within minutes of treatment so I am averse to using Melafix despite others' claims of success.

Does anyone have experience curing or treating what appears to be cataracts in fish? If so, I would very much appreciate knowing what works. Thank you!


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

It sounds like typical cloudy eye to me, rather than anything else.

What is your normal tank maintenance routine?

Eye issues usually stem from poor water quality or injury. Since it's affecting more than one fish, I would suspect the water quality. Since you treated with antibiotics, it's probably not bacterial, although it could be a gram positive infection since you only used Maracyn II.

Daily water changes will usually do the trick if you catch it early on, but if you allow too much time to pass, it's usually irreversible.


----------



## PGWald (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks, Cichlidaholic, for the quick reply. I typically change about 20-30% of the water weekly. What is "typical cloudy eye"? Is it bacterial, parasitical or viral? I have Maracyn I that I can try. I can step up water changes also but these fish have had this affliction now for several weeks.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Well, it progressed like what we see as "typical cloudy eye".

It can be caused by many things...Poor water quality or an injury are usually the culprit, but it can also be a precursor to a bacterial infection, or can even be caused by netting fish.

Since you have more than one fish affected, we can rule out injury or netting - those aren't as probable in your case.

Weekly water changes are usually sufficient, if you have adequate filtration and don't overfeed.

Treatment for cloudy eye usually consists of daily water changes and Melafix. Should it persist or move into a bacterial infection, antibiotics are sometimes necessary.

You can try the Maracyn combined with daily water changes just prior to adding the daily medication, but after this amount of time has passed, you may not be able to resolve it. The fish may have already lost their sight.

You have to move quickly to treat it properly. :thumb:


----------

